# Golden Ale With Galaxy And Nelson Sauvin - Hop Advice?



## waggastew (21/8/11)

Planning on putting down the kit version of Doctor Smurto's Golden Ale today but with Galaxy and Nelson Sauvin substituted for Amarillo. Currently I have the following recipe and hop additions:

1 Can Coopers Sparkling Ale
1 Can Wheat Malt
250g Light Crystal steeped

15g of Galaxy at 15min
15g of NS at 10min
15g of NS at 5min

US05 at 18degC

Anyone got any thoughts on the hopping schedule? Should I dry hop? This is my first NS beer.

Stew


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/8/11)

*Self Appointed Nelson Expert walks in*

Looks great. I prefer to correlate all my hop schedules for these hoppy pale ales at 10 minutes and up the IBU with both.

Nelson dry hops well, but it is a taste that you need to know if you like. Doesn't give grassy tastes, but the wine-like qualities and aroma really come out with a Nelson Dry Hop. Maybe consider galaxy if that's a preferred hop.

I kegged on friday my Lord Nelson Citra Sauvin Cascading out of this Galaxy Ale - it smells unbelievably good. It's a variation of the existing Lord Nelson Citra Sauvin Ale (see my signature for recipe), which was a crowd pleaser. If you want to look at the recipe to get an idea of the hopping schedules, it might be of use to you.

Cheers

Goomba

PS noted that Big Nath is on - he'll weigh in with an opinion as well


----------



## bignath (21/8/11)

Right on cue....

Goomba, ever feel like we're chasing each other around any thread that even remotely mentions NS?  

To the OP, I'd consider dropping the 5min addition and using it to dry hop. 
If not sure if you like the hop, grab a bottle of knappstein reserve lager. It's the signature hop in that beer. Used carefully NS is amazing but overdo it and you'll have two boxes of fruit salad punch.


----------



## waggastew (21/8/11)

Thanks for the advice. I went with:

15g Galaxy at 15min
15g of NS at 10min
15g of NS dry hop in fermenter

Will report back in a few months with the result

Stew


----------



## mwd (21/8/11)

Did an all Galaxy version that came out nice and fruity hop bomb

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

I would expect Nelson Sauvin to be a good complimentary hop to use.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/8/11)

Big Nath said:


> Right on cue....
> 
> Goomba, ever feel like we're chasing each other around any thread that even remotely mentions NS?



Yup - it looks like I just hang around waiting on a NS related thread. I don't - in fact I've only just got home and jumped on and seen it again. Sometimes I appear to be "on", when in fact, I've left the browser open on a topic I've not had time to read yet.

I kegged my newest AAA (as mentioned) and it was incredible smelling - from the smell I've outdone even the beer I rate as probably my best.

Plus a Nelson Smaragd bottle in the fridge for the footy.

Goomba


----------

